# Traditional ML WANTED



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy another smoke pole. .54 or .50 cal. 400 is my limit.. Traditional. Just kinda shoppin around at the moment. If you have anything you might part with shoot me a pm with some pictures


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

PM Dry Dog... I'll bet he's got one you'd like.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just looked him up and he has not logged on since November of 2009..


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Rabbit-Slayer, I'll let him know you are interested. He will log on then for sure.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Couple on ksl if you didn't find one.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt... I ended up buying a NICE .50 cal Austin and Halleck from my dads buddy that has a very very large collection of muzzleloaders. He won it 5 years ago at a rendezvuo in ML shooting.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Austin Halleck .50 cal. pretty darn nice muzzy.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a.54 cal. Cabelas Hawken percussion that I paid 200 for a few years ago. I like it but may be willing to part with it for around the same price so I can either pick up a traditions or a Lyman Great Plains. Sorry I don't have a pic, but it has been well cared for and is fun to shoot. I've shot patched round balls out of it and Hornady conicals out of it. Cabelas has a pic of the same ML on their website.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice pick for a first time rifle! I still have my old CVA from eleven years ago.....


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Matt, This is not my first one. Just an upgrade.


----------

